
How Candy and Halloween Became Best Friends - aaronbrethorst
http://www.theatlantic.com/food/print/2010/10/how-candy-and-halloween-became-best-friends/64895/
======
xsive
To sum up a needlessly long piece: manufactured candy became an institution in
the 1970s amid fears of homemade sweets being unsafe.

In Romania we have a night for carolers in early December. It's a similar idea
to trick-or-trearing on Halloween. I'm not sure what it's like now, but nuts,
fruit and coins were still common when I was growing up there in the late 80s.

~~~
MrFlibble
Did the candy companies secretly own stock in the poison, razor blade & stick-
pin companies? That could actually be a fun parallel universe conspiracy
theory story for the Onion.

------
troymc
If you're curious about 'Candy Day' (as I was), see
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweetest_Day>

"...declaration of a Candy Day throughout the United States by candy
manufacturers on October 8, 1922."

------
kazuya
Similar story for Valentine's Day in Japan:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valentines_Day#Japan>

------
slashcom
I'd like sources. This article, while believable and fascinating, provided no
evidence of its claims.

(Which is about what it aimed to accomplish.)

~~~
michael_dorfman
Did it actually make any claims?

It seemed to me that it answered the question "When?" and completely
sidestepped "How?", in any real terms.

------
moultano
This isn't that useful an article without explaining how trick-or-treating
started.

